# New member from (Gresham) Oregon!



## Timberline (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah it's also pretty killer to go out of bounds on glade down from the top of flood down to ski bowl and ride at skibowl when the sun sets and for the night


----------



## Timberline (Aug 30, 2012)

Was zigzag tracked out at all or just all powder? I've been thinking about it but dont want to do it if it's hardpack the whole way. But I'm also looking forward to when timberline opens the down hill mtbing lift service in the summer unfortunately thats in a couple of years at the current estimate :dunno:


----------



## Timberline (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah; that's a pretty good idea to; I've heard people talk about it in the lodge and stuff and have always wondered if it was the same as the hiking trail or just a slang name for a pretty windy trail maybe when I get the funds for a split board I'll go with a couple of friends who do quite a bit of backcountry but don't ride too much in bounds are there any brands of regular snowboards that I should avoid for split boards?


----------



## Timberline (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah; I'm probably going to do the obsessive research associated with buying a new snowboard; for a while I've been eying the Venture Storm Split version but I'm not deciding till I have the grand to spend on it haha


----------



## Timberline (Aug 30, 2012)

I have all that from mountain climbing just need a split plus I have this obsene hatred of renting unless I'm demo-ing gear; I'd rather wait a season and be able to use a split when ever I want to than pay a season early to rent something and never see the money again


----------



## Timberline (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah I get that; I skied for 8 years starting when I was four before snowboarding so I think it'll be a pretty natural but I'll definitely demo one just not really looking to rent for more than one or two times


----------

